# My puppy is sick



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

King ( my blue pitbull puppy) is coughing, congested, discharge from his nose and diarrehia. He acts 95% normal, is there any type of medications or over the counter medicines that I can give him, to help with his congestion?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww I wish I could help man...Hope King gets better.


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thank you*

Aww, I know that it is Thanksgiving so many people are enjoying their families. I would sincerely like to thank you for your reply. Actually, what we did was put him in a steamy bathroom while he had a warm bath. That seemed to clear him up a little bit and he is doing a lot better.


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

i would take him to the vet how old is he


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

> Actually, what we did was put him in a steamy bathroom while he had a warm bath. That seemed to clear him up a little bit and he is doing a lot better.


 That will help with the congestion. However especially since this is a pup I would get to the vet asap!

I'm so sorry you are going through this today!

I hope it is nothing major and that he is better soon!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I would get to a vet as soon as possible. It could require some antibiotics. Where did you get him from and how long have you had him. He could have a kennel cough type of thing.


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

*King*

He was at the vet yesterday and I told them about it. They checked his lungs and did not give me anything. We had him for about 3 weeks from a very reliable breeder, he is now 12 weeks old. In the state of Maryland you can give your pup at that age his rabies shot. The vet said that he is fine, I was just asking just in case any of you guys who have pitbulls had this same issue before. He is sleeping now and he is not as congested as he was this morning. We were just asking for any additional information from other pitbull pet owners. Thank you for all of your responses.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to know that he is getting better.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope the pup is better asap. I'd keep him away from all other dogs until he is better in case it is something contagious.



> In the state of Maryland you can give your pup at that age his rabies shot.


What???? I am not sure I understand what you mean by this.

I've never heard of that law.

Do you mean your pup has not had regular puppy shots yet for things like preventing parvo?

If so that is not correct info as far as I know for your state. Also, sick dogs certainly can be treated with meds even at a young age. Maybe your particular vet just didn't think that meds were warranted after seeing the pup.

What did he say was wrong with the pup?....an upper respiratory infection, allergies etc?

Did they at least do a fecal test to ruled out parasites causing the diarrhea? If he still has the runs, I'd drop off a stool sample and have it checked.


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, there was a fecal test done on him already and that came back negative. As far as the rabies shot, that is what I was told that it depends on the vet and the state when they want to give the pup his/her shot; whether it is 12 weeks or 16 weeks old. The vet actually said that he was healthy little pup, I guess that is why they did not give me anything for him to take for his sneezing and coughing. King is getting all of the shots that are required now, he is not done with all of his shots as of yet. He is actually feeling a lot better, he is still biting everything in the house and sneaking down stairs to mess with my rug.


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I had the same problem with Akasha recentally - 

runny nose, sneezing (pretty much cold symptoms).....even the runny poop.

I finally took Akasha to the Animal Hospital, because I thought maybe it may be something more serious - poor girl wasn't even eatting anything.....

At the Animal Hospital they took an x-ray and found that her stomach was messed up - the tubes were swollen - they then tested her for parasites and found none.....

Vet said its either stress related or that she ate something she shouldn't have. The vet gave us Pepcid AC (yes the stuff you give to humans to treat heart burn).....

If the vet won't x-ray your pup - I would suggest finding another vet....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

blueking said:


> Yes, there was a fecal test done on him already and that came back negative. As far as the rabies shot, that is what I was told that it depends on the vet and the state when they want to give the pup his/her shot; whether it is 12 weeks or 16 weeks old. The vet actually said that he was healthy little pup, I guess that is why they did not give me anything for him to take for his sneezing and coughing. King is getting all of the shots that are required now, he is not done with all of his shots as of yet. He is actually feeling a lot better, he is still biting everything in the house and sneaking down stairs to mess with my rug.


OK what you said the first time was worded weird so this makes a lot more sense LOL.

On another note pups exhibiting any signs of illness usually are not vaccinated until they better.

I hope your pup feels better today!


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, he wasn't missing a meal, I will guarantee you that. He is doing a lot better now. The crazy thing is that someone told me that you can give your pup Robitison ( I know I spelled it wrong) lol. So, I am going to just ask the vet what else can you give your pup.


----------



## blueking (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh yeah that is what the vet said, well actually she said that if his tempature was too high or too low they would not give him his shot. I guess by him being congested with a runny nose that did not count. Well, King is a military dog, so he is treated by military vets, hey I cannot complain too much because they do save you money. The last visit he had one shot and three skin scrape tests and I only paid 35.00 so I guess I got what I paid for huh lol. Don't mistake what I said, I am definatley not looking for the best deal to treat my dog, but at first we were taking him to the vet that was recommended to us and the his first visit was nice but I didn't like that particular doctor so I found out that there were vets on the military facility where we live and being as though I am in the military I took him there and they really take their time with him. They do not try to rush him out to go to the next patient.


----------

